# Darn! I may have just made a big mistake!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just been outside to check on my mousies, and one of my girls is due to drop any day now... well I came to her cage and saw no movement and heard no baby squeaks so i figured i would take a peek, I saw nothing, so i thought i would pick her up and check to see if shes still pregnant, because she has been known to have 'disappearing babies'... she still has a pregnant tummy.

While I was holding her I noticed a tiny bit of blood on my hand, and I know this sounds daft, but i thought it was mine because i have have quite sore lips and they had cracked earlier on that morning... so i wiped my mouth, nothing... and then i thought 'DAMN!' and ran my hand under my mousey girls underside and it was from her. Of course i paniced a bit then and while i was holding her frantically searched through the nest and found one pinkie!!!

I cant believe it, this is the second time she has given birth during the day, and i go and bloody pick her up while she is having them!! 

Cross your fingers with me that there are still babies when i go back in a couple of hours and i haven't freaked her out too much! I feel so damn stupid!

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i would think shed be fine hun, i wouldnt worry too much if it was me x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Just took another peek while i was doing some cleaning out... I can see three babies now... lol

*crosses fingers* Hopefully at least one of them will be a girl this time!!

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

5 babies, and i think she has done... lets hope they stay where they are!

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You would be surprised how hardy little newborn mouse babies are. It never EVER ceases to amaze me. I think for sure "they're gonna die," and they...don't.

Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers, toes, and eyes for your babies.


----------

